# Windows PC based room EQ system



## Nicholas Bedworth (Oct 4, 2009)

Is there a Windows-equivalent of the Sonic Studio Amarra? This product combines EQ measurement and an outboard sound subsystem, although it appears to be Apple only.

Ideally, I could plug a microphone into an XLR socket of my existing M-Audio FW 410 preamp/DAC (connected to an HP HDX laptop via Fire Wire) and the software would make the room acoustics measurements, and then apply appropriate equalization settings to the digital bit stream on its way from the PC out to the FW 410.

My application is strictly two channel audio, with the FW analog outputs driving a pair of self-powered KRK Rokit 8 speakers.

From my initial look at the REW material, it seems to be primarily addressing internal sound boards, although the REW may be doing exactly what I'm looking for.

So, a little guidance from more experienced people will be most appreciate 


Nicholas Bedworth, CTO
DigitalDirect Development Corporation


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

REW can address most any soundcard - internal or external. 

I'm not sure what your question is?

Are you looking for filters to use with a convolver?

brucek


----------



## Nicholas Bedworth (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Bruce,

Basically does REW apply equalization settings to the output digital stream going to the internal/external sound card?

In other words, assuming REW deterimes the EQ required to normalize room acoustics, where (in what device) is this EQ being applied?

Or is REW simply a passive measurement system, which shows you what needs to be done, and then you have to apply the EQ manually through either equalizer software, or adjusting equalizer settings in a device?

Nick


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Basically does REW apply equalization settings to the output digital stream going to the internal/external sound card?


No, REW measures and creates a set of filter recommendations that can be applied to an external equalizer (utilizing manual entry or automatic loading through a midi cable connected to the equalizer).

REW has the ability to export the filters impulse response as a wav file that can be used in PC based convolvers that apply that filtering to the signal leaving the soundcard (HTPC's).

brucek


----------



## Nicholas Bedworth (Oct 4, 2009)

This is very helpful. Thanks!

Now, how about some recommendations for 

1. PC-based convolvers and
2. Midi-capable external equalizers? My M-Audio FW 410 has Midi.

Nick


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I know little to nothing about convolvers I'm afraid, other than what I read in our convolver thread.

All the Behringer equalizers have midi connections and so do M-Audio and other external soundcards, but the equalizers that are usable with REW for automatic filter transfer are very few (DSP1120P, DSP1124P, FBQ2496, SMS-1, R-DES). I find it faster to just enter the filters by hand though....

brucek


----------

